# World of Tanks



## Chz (Apr 29, 2011)

Free-to-play online tank sort-of-sim.
http://game.worldoftanks.eu

Has anyone else tried it? It's like someone said that all those realistic WW2 battle games with their infantry and aircraft and all are interesting, but what we really want is *TANKS*. Lots and lots of tanks. And nothing else. 

I've found it quite frustrating to initially get into and then strangely addictive. I think the fact that games go for a _maximum_ of 15 minutes helps when you get one-shotted by someone 45 seconds in. Just hop into another game straight away. At least in the early games, getting one-shotted is impossible. It's a brilliant way to kill small amounts of time.

There's an in-game currency you can buy (2500 gold is about £8.50), which is mostly useful if you can't stand grinding your way up the tech trees. The only thing I've found you almost have to buy a bit of gold for is to get more slots in your depot. A free account can have 5 tanks and that's it, but I like more variety. I reckon I've had £8.50 of fun out of it, and to the developers in Belarus it's probably a week's wages or something.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Apr 29, 2011)

Been playing since Oct, basically counterstrike in tanks
Currently grinding my way up the russian TD line.


----------



## snadge (Apr 30, 2011)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Been playing since Oct, basically counterstrike in tanks
> Currently grinding my way up the russian TD line.



Yeah me too, after the hard wipe on release I am grinding up the Russian medium tree, T54 here I come.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 30, 2011)

A Dashing Blade said:


> Been playing since Oct, *basically counterstrike in tanks*
> Currently grinding my way up the russian TD line.





Tempting...


----------



## creak (May 2, 2011)

Started playing this a few days ago and it's great- trying to unlock some decent German SPGs at the moment. Do you need to have a premium account to be able to convert credits/experience into gold though? I don't seem to have the option.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (May 2, 2011)

You can't convert anything into gold, that has to be purchased via micro-transactions.


----------



## creak (May 2, 2011)

Oh. So it only goes one way- gold to exp/credit? That's a shame. I suppose they need to finance it all somehow though.


----------



## Chz (May 3, 2011)

While it would be nice to spend some gold on experience and credits, I'm sticking with buying things that *only* gold can give you. Like extra slots in the garage (I have 9). I also bought a Hotchkiss, since it's fun to play the mini-Maus on occasion. (The 38H has insane armour compared to everything else at Tier 2)


----------



## Pingu (Jun 2, 2016)

just started playing this it's quite good fun and you can dip in and out.


----------



## Chz (Jun 2, 2016)

I moved on to Boats. (World of Warships) The user base and chat is just so... toxic in WoT these days. Sorta like why I don't play BattleField. The raging players get tiresome.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm enjoying it, I quite like having to change your attacking/defencive style depending on the map. 
Plus it's free, which I always a bonus.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 3, 2016)

going to give the ships one a shot soon but forr now am enjoying zooming about in my fully upgraded pzr III/IV (not high level but fun)


----------



## Chz (Jun 3, 2016)

Pingu said:


> going to give the ships one a shot soon but forr now am enjoying zooming about in my fully upgraded pzr III/IV (not high level but fun)


To be honest, Tier 5-7 is the most enjoyable. No matter how fantastic the Tier 8-10 tanks are, the uber-competitive (yet witless) morons who play them ruin it. Plus some of the game's most enjoyable tanks (*all* the T5 heavies, for instance) are around there.

Boats is more laid back, so it's harder for people to work themselves into a froth.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2016)

I too found this frustrating, killed in moments. Gave it up.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 3, 2016)

Playing on PS4 and enjoying it, level 3-5 at the moment. Finding it hard to level up even though I bought some thingies.

Got a really fast Stuart though.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2016)

I only played for free, a game should convince me before it gets money, so many games only so many hours.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 3, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> I too found this frustrating, killed in moments. Gave it up.



noooooooooooob


----------



## Pingu (Jun 3, 2016)

sorry ... ingame insult would have gone more like 


noooooob ... uninstall i rape your sister. go play legos...

as some charmer said to me today


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 6, 2016)

Played it to exhaustion for a couple of years until May last year, its good for an instant fix and just switching off after work.

Warships was alright but I got fed up of the lack of Royal Navy.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Jun 6, 2016)

Currently flying around the battlefield in my Leopard 1. 

World of tanks Blitz is very good on Tablet and mobile but you can't link the accounts which is a shame.


----------



## Yata (Jun 6, 2016)

got to the stalin tank on PS4 it starts to get really hard at that point especially when i seem to constantly get matched against tanks 2 tiers above me


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 6, 2016)

Is it designed that way to make you spend real money on upgrades?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 7, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> Is it designed that way to make you spend real money on upgrades?



Yeah, when you hit T7 it becomes much harder to level up and gain XP without spending money on "gold" for premium accounts and a dedicated premium matchmaking tank to grind out free xp. Premium accounts get better XP, better Silver and you can afford more gold ammo to penetrate enemy tanks


----------



## Chz (Jun 7, 2016)

None of it's necessary, if you have patience. I've put maybe £40 in over about 5 years of playing. And most of that was to have a Type 59. Gold should only be used for buying garage slots on half price sale and unmounting any equipment that's worth a half million plus. Tier 7 can run at a profit (just), if you're good. Tier 8 is break even (again, if you're good) and anything above is a cash sink. For a poor player, lower that by a tier. 

There was a period a few years ago when they experimented with a lot of credit rewards, and so I have 10M or so lying around without having to play the Type. But under normal conditions, it does help to have a Tier 7/8 premium for credit generation. Or you play a *lot* of Tier 5/6 battles to pay your way. Tier 5 is maximum profitability. It's still impossible to lose credits without firing premium rounds, and a good battle can get you well over 30k. KV-1, T1 Heavy and the Churchill III are your friends.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 7, 2016)

Oh its doable but it'll take a lot longer, I spent maybe £20 on my garage in 4 years, but I was helped out a lot by 4chan and the leak of a few gold codes.

Hehehe. I did love my E-25.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 15, 2016)

am enjoyong the ship one. destroyers FTW


----------



## sim667 (Jun 21, 2016)

Pingu said:


> am enjoyong the ship one. destroyers FTW


Wait, what? Theres a ship one?

Edit..... Found it

I'm going to install this on my desktop!


----------



## Pingu (Jun 21, 2016)

its cool.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 4, 2016)

Pingu said:


> its cool.



I've downloaded it..... Still not had a chance to play


----------



## Pingu (Aug 10, 2016)

just got my first tier IX ship a fletcher. and am also really enjoying killing DDs in an Atlanta

what i really like about this game is you dont have to pay through the nose to enjoy it. if you are prepared to grind you can get a good ship without spending


----------



## Pingu (Aug 27, 2016)

just switched to teh japenese port and i have some seriously dayglo ships to play with


----------

